# رساله يسوع ليك في 2011



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_*كل سنه وانتم بالف خير 
اختار 
الرب يسوع بيؤله ايه في 2011 *_​








































_*يتبع >>>>*_​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

​
_*يا رب التصميمات تعجبكم *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رووعه جدا يا عياد
بس عندي كلمه صغيره
كنت غيرت الشكل العام لكل صوره
بمعني كنت عملت كل تصميم مختلف ع التاني
ميرسي ليك وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*عجبتنى اوووى دى يا عياد
ميررررسى وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جدا يا عياد
> بس عندي كلمه صغيره
> كنت غيرت الشكل العام لكل صوره
> بمعني كنت عملت كل تصميم مختلف ع التاني
> ميرسي ليك وربنا يعوض تعبك​*



_*اكيد يا مايكل كلامك صح ولو اتنفذت الفكره 
هتكون احسن بتكير 
بس علي فكره انا التصميم ده عامله بايد واحده 
وشغال فيه من الصبح 

صعب اني انفذ كلامك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *عجبتنى اوووى دى يا عياد
> ميررررسى وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك *



_*ميرسي دونا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*في منتهي الجمااااااااااااااااااااال*
*بجد تسلم ايديك*
*يستحق التقييم*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميله اوووى اوى تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كلهم روعه بس يمكن دى حسيتها من ربنا ليا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فنااااااااااااااان حلوين جدا جدا جدا

فكرتهم حلوة وجديدة

تسلم ايدك استاذ يا فندم
​


----------



## holy day (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*تسلم ايدك بجد بقول تشتغل بأيد واحدة علي طول  اتمني ليك عام جميل مملوء بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح*
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فنان يا عياد 

حقيقى كلهم روووووووووووعه 

تسلم ايدك 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمااااااااااااااااااااال*
> *بجد تسلم ايديك*
> *يستحق التقييم*​



_*ميرسي روكا ربنا يفرحك 
وميرسي كمان علي التقيم *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *جميله اوووى اوى تسلم ايدك
> *​




_*انت الاحلي يا مارسو 
ميرسي علي التقيم  *_​


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميلة جدا اخي*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> كلهم روعه بس يمكن دى حسيتها من ربنا ليا




_*اكيد ربنا بيقصدنا كلنا بالكلمه دي 
ميرسي ميرنا 
ربنا يفرحك *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فنااااااااااااااان حلوين جدا جدا جدا
> 
> فكرتهم حلوة وجديدة
> 
> ...





_*دي شهاده ليا يا كبيره 
وخليكي فاكره انتي اللي خليتيني اغير واشتغل في الصور 
ربنا يخليكي لينا وللاخ ميكو وببياه  *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

holy day قال:


> *تسلم ايدك بجد بقول تشتغل بأيد واحدة علي طول  اتمني ليك عام جميل مملوء بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح*
> ​




_*انت شايف ان شغل ايد واحده كويس ؟
هههههههههههه
ميرسي ليك 
ويا رب تكون سنه جميله علينا كلنا *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> فنان يا عياد
> 
> حقيقى كلهم روووووووووووعه
> 
> ...




_*\
ميرسي كاندي 
بس متوصلش لفنان 
انا لسه علي قدي  *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

karima قال:


> *جميلة جدا اخي*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​




_*ميرسي كريمه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك  *_​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رووووووووعة جدا 
ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي 

و كل سنة و انت طيب ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*اكيد يا مايكل كلامك صح ولو اتنفذت الفكره
> هتكون احسن بتكير
> بس علي فكره انا التصميم ده عامله بايد واحده
> وشغال فيه من الصبح
> ...




*وانا فاهم كلامك ده كله
وعارف انه صعب وبياخد وقت كتير
انا قلت رأيي مش اكتر
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *رووووووووعة جدا
> ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي
> 
> و كل سنة و انت طيب ​*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا فاهم كلامك ده كله
> وعارف انه صعب وبياخد وقت كتير
> انا قلت رأيي مش اكتر
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك موهبتك​*





​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*روعة تصميماتك اخي *
*وجميل جدا الكلام اللي كاتبة عليهم *
*كلمات علي لسان رب المجد مطمئنة جدا وتفرح القلب *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رووووووووعة جدا يا عياد 
وفكرة تحفة اوى
تسلم ايدك 
سنة سعيدة عليك يارب
*​


----------



## bocyd (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى على الرسالة الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*في منتهي الروووووعه
 تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## MILAD WASSEF (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## vetaa (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلوووووووووين خالص خالص
والكلام احلى من بعضه
بس فعلا اللى شدتنى جدا
متخافش من اللى جاى لانى بقلق شوية للاسف

شكرا ليك يا احسن مصمم
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

milad wassef قال:


> مجهود رائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



_*ميرسي ميلاد 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوووووووووين خالص خالص
> والكلام احلى من بعضه
> بس فعلا اللى شدتنى جدا
> متخافش من اللى جاى لانى بقلق شوية للاسف
> ...



_ميرسي يا فيتو 
بس بلاش احسن مصمم دي 
بجد المنتدي في ناس محترفه _​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ياأخي الفنان عياد
وفي أنتظار التصاميم الجديدة لسنة 2012
ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة علي كل شعب الكنيسة 
وكل أولاد المسيح
شكرااا لك
​


----------



## god is lord (12 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوين اوووووى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك وكل سنه وانت طيب وكل المنتدى طيبين وبخير


----------



## elamer1000 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*حلووووووووووووووووين*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ياأخي الفنان عياد
> وفي أنتظار التصاميم الجديدة لسنة 2012
> ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة علي كل شعب الكنيسة
> وكل أولاد المسيح
> ...



*ميرسي جدا يا اخت رشا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ويقدرني ان اعمل تصاميم السنه الجديده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> حلوين اوووووى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك وكل سنه وانت طيب وكل المنتدى طيبين وبخير


*ميرسي يا اختي *
*انتي الاحلي*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلووووووووووووووووين*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



* الاحلي مرورك امير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وميرسي علي التقيم 
*​


----------

